# Maltese Needs Help!! - Charleston, WV



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

If anyone in Charleston, WV can help this poor soul, please do!! He needs is some TLC and a second chance! He will be forever grateful. 


https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...7644831613.169086.226364631613&type=1&theater

***SO SAD DESPERATELY NEEDS A VET...PLEASE HELP!!
ID 8189
Poor Pike is a 6-8 year old neutered male Maltese who needs a special person to see beyond his obvious problems. This guy may look beaten down but on the inside he is a sweet loving dog who needs a second chance at life. He came in as a stray and would like somewhere soft to lay his head for the rest of his golden years. Trust me you will not regret it....

Kanawha-Charleston Humane Association
Charleston, WV
[email protected]
(304) 342-1576
Rescue/Adoption fee: $76 which includes spaying or neutering, first set of shots, worming, and rabies shot if the animal is old enough


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Dear Lord, What a pitiful sight! Praying that someone adopts this little guy and gives him a wonderful loving home .


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I know, I'm sorry to post the photo but I just thought if someone could help him they would and they should see his condition.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> I know, I'm sorry to post the photo but I just thought if someone could help him they would and they should see his condition.


I understand, I read the link that you posted,and it looks like some rescues are trying to help. I pray that he gets help...that poor baby. You just have to wonder how he ended up like that. Probably someone 6 or 8 years ago was all excited getting a Maltese puppy, so cute and playful. I can see him now, as a sweet innocent puppy, and now look at him! It really breaks my heart. All of our dogs here are so loved and taken care of, and we worry about every little thing about them. I pray that he goes to a home that shows the love foe him that he deserves.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am searching the recesses of my brain to try to think or remember if I know anyone in WV or around there that can help.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh this is heartbreaking. I live in VA and could do the drive to WV if we had someone who could foster. It's a hike but I don't care. DH has declared no more pups for a while, but doesn't me I can't use our wheels to get him where he needs to go  . Please keep me posted on what we can do!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It does look like people are trying to facilitate help for him. I get nervous because sometimes dogs fall through the cracks from this when really action is what needed. I wish I was close to him! Things like this really makes me want to start a rescue. Maybe a Maltese Rescue will see this and be able to help.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lindsay, if you decide to start a rescue on the East Coast, count me in for being a volunteer transporter  . Praying this little guy does not fall through the cracks.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Lindsay, if you decide to start a rescue on the East Coast, count me in for being a volunteer transporter  . Praying this little guy does not fall through the cracks.


Thanks Bridget!! That would be wonderful!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I understand, I read the link that you posted,and it looks like some rescues are trying to help. I pray that he gets help...that poor baby. *You just have to wonder how he ended up like that. Probably someone 6 or 8 years ago was all excited getting a Maltese puppy, so cute and playful. I can see him now, as a sweet innocent puppy, and now look at him! *It really breaks my heart. All of our dogs here are so loved and taken care of, and we worry about every little thing about them. I pray that he goes to a home that shows the love foe him that he deserves.


Deb, I think this exact same thing with every rescue I see because at one time they were all cute innocent bouncy little puppies that somehow ended up dumped, scared, confused. Kills me.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

This photo just breaks my heart. And, yes, it's hard to understand how he got there. I'm defintely going to watch this--I hope it has a good ending. I would definitely go get this one if I were close--I don't care WHAT my husband says (and he would probably say plenty) Maybe not, if he saw the photo though...I like to think he would get on board...


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

It breaks my heart to see this. That poor baby doesn't deserve to be treated like that.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

This is so so sad. I always think the "what ifs". What if I hadn't been the one to get my little guy when I did and the "wrong" person purchased him. This could have very well been him some day. Just breaks my heart when I see these abandoned little guys. No one should ever be treated like that.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I shared him on my FB , Charleston WV is a hike for me too, about 8 hours depending but if we can work out a transport chain.I'd help too. If we have folks in southern Ohio that can work him up to central Ohio and so on I can help transport going N,E or W to Mich, PA or Indiana.




$75 is such a low price, scary if the wrong kind of person gets him, not sure on adoption standards there. Wonder if he was a puppymill dump....

I just checked their site,they're still w/o power and closed to the public.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Every dog sitting in the shelter right now breaks my heart into a million pieces. I wish I could save every single one. I just don't know how someone can do these things to an innocent living animal!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Or why our laws aren't so strict that even the thought of being harmful or neglectful to animals doesn't set the person straight. Looks like we have our mission ladies!


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Lindsay,

I just saw your post. 

I live in Charleston and was getting ready to let you know I would go get Pike and take him to my vet. But when I called the Humane Society they informed me he has been picked up by a rescue this morning! 

:chili: :cheer: :chili: 

The rescue group is called Southern Ohio Animal Rescue (SOAR). I don't know anything about them but I do have a phone number. I'm going to call and see if there is anything I can do to help --- make a donation for his vet care, etc.

The woman at the Humane Society said that he had a lot of allergies and, I believe, an ulcer in one eye. He is on antibiotics. So, if there is nothing else wrong, it sounds that with a little TLC he should be fine!! :aktion033:

If I find out more info, I let everyone know.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lindsay, OMG....can't believe this either. I haven't been around for a few days and am shocked to see this. I am praying that he will be pulled. I don't and never will understand how things get to this point with these poor babies. I wish I were in Virginia right now I would get him out instantly. I seems like things are in the works to pull him....I am sick to my stomach!! : (


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank god I just saw the post above my that Pike was pulled. Poor baby. Maybe we could donate to help out this poor guy.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

SuziLee said:


> Lindsay,
> 
> I just saw your post.
> 
> ...


Susan, that is fanstatic!!! :cheer: 

Thank you for calling and willing to get him!! I know another member called and they were out of power. So glad he was pulled, the sweet boy!! Let us know what you find out from the rescue!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Very happy he has been picked up. I was working on a foster also.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw on FB, where donations can be set.
Please send any/all donations to: Dr. Lee (304) 343-3261. Acct name: Brenda Leigh


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wonderful news! Edie please let me know if you ever need assistance with transports. I live outside of Richmond, VA. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I was going to ask for transport help. Thanks for offering. So glad he has been picked up already.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news!!!!


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------

